# Pioneer DVD driver needed



## spdavies (Nov 22, 2012)

Hey guys i need help please.

Just bought a brand new packard bell laptop (TS13 I5 6GB RAM 750GB HDD).

I'm having a nightmare as the DVD has packed up and the windows fix software isn't working.

It says error 39 as the driver isn't working.

I've tried uninstalling and reinstalling but it just doesn;t like it. 

Does anyone know where i can download a new driver and try that? The DVD is a Pioneer DVD-RW DVRTD11RS.

Please make it simple i'm not the best at IT. Thanks


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Window will have the driver for the drive to function.

Was there any software installed when the problem occurred?

When running the Microsoft Fix-it did you try the manual steps to remove the filters?

If not then I suggest following the steps in the link below. Instruction are the same for Windows 7

The CD drive or the DVD drive does not work as expected on a computer that is running Windows Vista


----------



## spdavies (Nov 22, 2012)

Thanks but i'm really not sure that i'm comfortable messing around with the registry. Isn't there an easier way?

Windows said it tried to update the driver but it never worked!

I tried the microsoft fix it package as well but that didn't work!


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

> Thanks but i'm really not sure that i'm comfortable messing around with the registry. Isn't there an easier way?


Sorry but I am not aware of any other way. You can try contacting the manufacturer support team.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

It's new. You shouldn't need to troubleshoot anything. Windows is either corrupted in some way, or the drive is faulty. Have it serviced.


----------

